# That time when you schooled the youngin's...



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok let's hear your favorite "Old Guys Rule" story.

I'm going to tell two: There was that time when my dad schooled me. I'd been racing dirt bikes and working out and was in pretty good shape and the old man took me on a mtb ride. We're climbing the first hill and I'm thinking to myself, "you're doing pretty good, keeping up with the mountain biker dad". Then it dawns on me, "He's 65 years old!" D'oh, I shoulda been leaving him in the dust and was just hanging on.

This past weekend I was at Brianhead with the family and we bought lift passes for the resort. On the way up I see a bunch of guys slowly picking their way down a particularly gnarly, steep, rocky section on what looked like a flagged section for the next days DH race. I love steep techie trails so when I got off the lift I decided to head down the marked race course. When I got to that section there was still a pretty good contingent of folks in full armor and dual crown DH bikes walking and scoping out this section. I calmly roll into it taking a gnarlier inside line to avoid running over anyone and cleaned it on my 130mm travel trail bike.... commenting to the last guy, "that section is legit", to which he says, "Uh, yeah."

Go. Your turn.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My "strategery" raising 2 boys was, "stay two sports ahead of them". So, I mountain biked, then taught them, I skied, then taught them, I snowboarded, then taught them, I telemark skied, then taught them, I whitewater kayaked, then taught them, I rock climbed, then taught them. They were 20 years old before they could kick my a$$ at anything. They still think I'm a god, but I just had a head start on them....and it allowed me to accumulate huge quantities of gear because my wife was completely on board with me teaching them stuff!
Now, I concentrate on having better ($$$$) gear than them.
Win!
Win!


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I used to ride with a coworker some 15 years younger than me. We were wrapping up a lunchtime ride and I was almost caught up to him again after swapping the lead a few times. (He on his geared hardtail, me on my SS hardtail.) 

As I gained on him on a long climb, we both passed a group of teens on fairly new/expensive MTBs. One of the teens swung out to chase down my riding partner, but started to flag. His riding chums started mocking his feeble attempt loudly, which doubled in volume as I passed him, then proceeded to pass my riding partner as well at a strong clip. 

The teens eventually caught us back in the parking area racking our bikes. Quite fun to see their mouths hanging open as they observed my old SS bike and silver-flecked hair. 

Schooled 'em. 

JMJ


----------



## Lonn (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm not fast, never was. I am however consistent. After having open heart surgery with 8 bypasses back in 2010 I had to wait 90 days to ride even remotely seriously. I was 47. When the time came that I could ride I took my 30 year old neighbor to the local trail and wore him out. It felt good.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Dream Job (except the pay)*

My riding in 2002 - 2006 was more often and stronger but even then, I wasn't trying to "be anything" other than sampling some adventure and getting in shape in my early-mid 40's. For a time in that era, I had a security patrol position with a healthcare system that had property in different areas of town. As expansion continued, so did parking and traffic challenges so a Security/Bike Patrol position was created and I just had the luck of being the more bike oriented employee. I was asked to set up a shedule and have two others assist in patrols 5 am to 2 pm covering the worst times of parking issues, that of shift change and employees parking in patient/visitor areas violating policy and patrolling off site properties later in the day.
This daily riding could be 8 to 10 miles of slow pace or 20 to 35 depending on other sites.

When I was on the trail during my free time or days off, I got a few co-workers to get out and try mtn biking. I remember thinking the guys that were always at the gym and working out wouldn't break a sweat but I was instantly amazed at how lacking they were in pedaling a bike up anything or for any distances. At the time I guess I learned not all types of fitness can crossover to other sports or events and just never thought of it that way before.

MY RULE;
The only schooling I've done is more literal and in general terms. Whenever I took/take friends out skiing, bicycling or motor cycling (trail riding), I've always had that immense sense of safety and fun. Keep it adventurous but don't over do or over expect leaving them in over their head. If they get outdoors, get good exercise and have a fun day, that's what's it's all about IMO.

Don't go out there to stick them on the biggest-steepest hill and then go show off as they are left behind to pick their way back to the base.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Most of my riding group is in their 50s, and las year a couple of young guys dropped into a descent as we were regrouping. However on of them said something about old slow riders as he passed. We saddled up, caught them easily, and rode their rear wheels as close as possible without being unsafe. After a bit they pulled over, without comment.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

bachman1961 said:


> ...I remember thinking the guys that were always at the gym and working out wouldn't break a sweat but I was instantly amazed at how lacking they were in pedaling a bike up anything or for any distances. At the time I guess I learned not all types of fitness can crossover to other sports or events and just never thought of it that way before...


I remember once getting dragged to a gym by a bodybuilder I worked with. I was wanting to do a bit of work on my shoulders to improve my acceleration for paddling in surf.

So he took me through the various weights and exercises but I wasn't particularly interested in doing the leg exercises. He insisted so I ended up doing some squats. I said they were too easy, so he added added more weight, then a bit more, and then a chunk more - I think to put me in my place. The heaviest of the weights I barely managed, but then he admitted it was more than he did.

I suppose the 20 previous years of singlespeeding in high ratios must have had some effect....


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

We were ready to drive to Indian springs in the Mojave Reserve when we found a camper full of hot young ski bums in a bago camper stuck in the sand. They were spring tripping and full of themselves except that that big bago was never going to get out of the sand by itself. I chained my small pickup to the front of the bago, put it in 4 wheel, and pulled them effortlessly out.

Of course, my small pickup is a 4wd silverado 2500HD 6.6 liter duramax turbo diesel with the power of a locomotive. It carries the 4wheel pop top camper really well!

They gave us each a beer. That is always appreciated!


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

At 54 and fully gray, I'm pretty darn good on two wheels. There are many who are stronger and faster, but they're in the minority. 

The great thing about being this age is that there IS no down side. When you blast past the youngsters, you're a super-hero because you're an old man. As for the youngsters who ARE younger and faster... so what? There's nothing impressive about beating the old gray-haired guy.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

RustyIron said:


> At 54 and fully gray, I'm pretty darn good on two wheels. There are many who are stronger and faster, but they're in the minority.
> 
> The great thing about being this age is that there IS no down side. When you blast past the youngsters, you're a super-hero because you're an old man. As for the youngsters who ARE younger and faster... so what? There's nothing impressive about beating the old gray-haired guy.


Completely understand.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The only time I ever beat young guys is on climbs. Where I live is nothing but hills, you grow to like them, but kids not used to climbing don't stand a chance. 

Tell a lie, I passed a bunch of roadies on a decent a year or so ago, that was the best feeling :0) Knew the hills like the back of my hand so knew how to be fast down them. I was on my hard tail too, with slicks admittedly but still, it shut them up.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> Most of my riding group is in their 50s, and las year a couple of young guys dropped into a descent as we were regrouping. However on of them said something about old slow riders as he passed. We saddled up, caught them easily, and rode their rear wheels as close as possible without being unsafe. After a bit they pulled over, without comment.


+

Nice feeling I'll bet ! Probably made that ride all the more fun.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Velobike said:


> I remember once getting dragged to a gym by a bodybuilder I worked with. I was wanting to do a bit of work on my shoulders to improve my acceleration for paddling in surf.
> 
> So he took me through the various weights and exercises but I wasn't particularly interested in doing the leg exercises. He insisted so I ended up doing some squats. I said they were too easy, so he added added more weight, then a bit more, and then a chunk more - I think to put me in my place. The heaviest of the weights I barely managed, but then he admitted it was more than he did.
> 
> I suppose the 20 previous years of singlespeeding in high ratios must have had some effect....


Hah hah ! That's funny and very much On Point !
I do some house work and yard work so I figure that's my gym workout.

* Ever notice how the parking lot at the gym is a constant battle to get the best close-up parking spots so they don't have to walk as far ! ? ! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

Last time was descending hills at Gravel Worlds. Guys on cross bikes would catch me on climbs but you can't bomb down loose/rough gravel on a cross bike with 32s as fast as a Fargo on 40s.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> The only time I ever beat young guys is on climbs. Where I live is nothing but hills, you grow to like them, but kids not used to climbing don't stand a chance.
> 
> Tell a lie, I passed a bunch of roadies on a decent a year or so ago, that was the best feeling :0) Knew the hills like the back of my hand so knew how to be fast down them. I was on my hard tail too, with slicks admittedly but still, it shut them up.


Had a similar experience a couple of years ago. I was road riding on my Gravel bike on slicks with a Sunday bunch ride. It was during the time of year when we see riders come to our area to prepare for a 6 day tour. One young visiting rider looked my bike over with contempt but I was out for a pleasent ride with my mates and we proceeded to do our usual conversations (the reason why I do this sort of ride) and interactions. Going into the last quarter of the ride this young fella hit the front of the group and began to lift the pace. The bunch began to stretch out a bit and become single file. I was sitting 4 riders back and comfortable but 3rd wheel was beginning to struggle. A gap opened up and shortly, a 10 rider gap appeared. A downhill section was coming up quickly so I chose to bridge the gap with a burst and coast the downhill. This guy looked briefly over his shoulder and satisfied with his efforts, put more pressure on. I closed the gap quickly and drafted the small group of 3 riders and then freewheeled down the hill. My bike has Hope hubs with that loud freewheel.
There is is no contest in one of these situations. Guy on the back going downhill drafting will always draw more speed. Guy on front spun out in some huge gear, the sound intensifies from that freewheel. The bottom of the hill curves to the left, the riders in front go a little wide, I chose the inside line. I have momentum as I am on the sheltered side and when we hit the bottom of the hill I coast past all of them. I made sure to make that young guy know it was my bike making all that noise, then laughed. He, as we say locally, 'spat the dummy', sat up and went to the back of the following bunch who watched all of this unfold.

Eric


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Had a similar experience a couple of years ago.


Great feeling eh? I was happy for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I am not fast, but in season, I can grind fairly well. Saw two young guys standing beside the trail talking. I said hello as I passed. No response. 

Shortly thereafter, they raced past me on the first climb. Shortly thereafter, they were talking to someone beside the trail, so I rode past again. Said hello, I did. Said nothing again, they did. But I did see a smirk between them.

Not long after, they passed me leading up to the second, much harder climb. I stayed in my pace. Not a word from them, and not particularly polite in how they passed me. 

Pretty soon after we started climbing, I could see them standing beside the trail gasping. They saw me coming, so jumped back on their bikes and took off again. At this point, I decided to stop riding my pace and, instead, see if I could gut these two twenty-somethings.

Pretty soon, I passed one of them standing beside the trail looking like he was about to expire. I said "hello, great day, isn't it". Not a word back. A little while later, what do you know, rider number two standing besides the trail looking like he's about to puke his guts out. I said "hi again, awesome riding today, isn't it" as I accelerated up the hill.

Didn't get a word back either time, which was reply enough. I generally ride for my own reasons and purposes and try to leave the ego junk out of it, but this one time, I have to admit, I enjoyed grinding on those two youngsters.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I kind of go at it backwards, trying to make sure I finish in front anybody older than me at the local race series, something I've been trying to do since I was in my mid 40s. Mostly I'm successful and in doing so I end up placing in front the majority of younger riders. I'm 57 and there's a 63 year-old guy I have to work really hard to beat, and I'm not always successful. But the older I get, the easier my task. At various times over the years since my mid-40s I've raced Open, Advanced, or Intermediate, depending on how much time I could give to training. A couple of years back, when racing the Intermediate class, a friend (also 57) and I were racing for the win and had ridden our way through half the Advanced field and were heckled by a guy less than half our age as "sandbaggers". We paused long enough to let him know he was wasting his youth not training. He noted over the post race beer that he was surprised to see how gray and grizzled we were and admitted to being a bit chagrined by his comment. I raced the Advanced category this year and the series title was won by a 15 year-old.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I ride with my sons (27 and 29) quite a bit. My go to bike is a 2001 Schwinn Homegrown Hardtail set up as a single speed. The park we ride has quite a bit of extended climbing and I have my bike set up with a gear (32:18) that suits my riding style and the climbs well. 

The other day, I was riding with my younger son and just as we were staring into the first climb, he asked me if he could try out my SS and I could try out his '14 Norco Carbon bling, whizbang, thing. I said, sure. 

The damn kid rode off and left me. That is, until just as we started the second climb. I was a minute or so behind him and when I caught up, he was off the bike, sitting down in a shady spot. He said, "Dad, I don't feel good, I'm dizzy and I think I'm going to throw up." We switched bikes back and I encouraged him to pace himself, as he tried to stay with me. 

We're riding again this afternoon. I think.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Most people I associate with at work, church, etc. know I MTB. So when the subject comes up I usually end up inviting them to ride with me. I'm not in great shape and am not the best mountain biker, but usually this old man will "school" the much younger newbies. :thumbsup:


----------

